# Who made this??



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy this?
any idea on value?

Thank you


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2015)

Might be a Colson


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Might be a Colson




I agree. Looks like an early Colson.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2015)

Often called a Colson Fairy

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

looks like they REALLY care about it......


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

I may care enough to buy it
not sure what to offer


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

No more than $500???


----------



## vincev (Nov 23, 2015)

Have seen them in antique shops for $450.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2015)

Similar

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301770995902


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

wish i new more about it to throw 5 bills at it.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 24, 2015)

Colson called them "cripple machines." Doubt that would go over to well these days. You can find catalogs if you google "ohio memory colson."


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Head badge says 
The gendrun wheel co.          Pioneer.     Toledo oh.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd throw $500 at those all day. (if I had it)


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Head badge says
> The gendrun wheel co.          Pioneer.     Toledo oh.




So, I googled what the head-badge says... and found a Wiki article about Gendron [invented the "wire wheel" or wheel with spokes]. Became the foremost maker of children's wheeled toys [tricycles, too], transportation for physically impaired, and made the reliable bicycle... all in Toledo, 1880s to before WWI. [Peter Gendron b. 1844, died about 1910] Gendron trademarks were still used in various OHIO enterprises into the 1960s. Links @ Wiki took me to the American bicycle museum who had several catalog pages; Head-badges exactly like yours.... Appears your vehicle would have been 1885ish to pre-war WWI.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.prices4antiques.com/Tricycle-Gendron-Wheel-Co-Tiller-Adult-Tube-Frame-E8994276.html


----------

